
Roassal tutorial: a visualization engine largely used within the Pharo community - emme
http://scg.unibe.ch/download/merino/roassal-tutorial/tutorial.html
======
lukego
Roassal is cool. I'm using it for my interactive visualizations of program
state.

Here is the tutorial I like:
[http://agilevisualization.com/](http://agilevisualization.com/)

~~~
tom_mellior
Wow. Looking at
[http://agilevisualization.com/AgileVisualization/QuickStart/...](http://agilevisualization.com/AgileVisualization/QuickStart/0101-QuickStart.html)
and
[http://agilevisualization.com/AgileVisualization/Roassal/010...](http://agilevisualization.com/AgileVisualization/Roassal/0104-Roassal.html),
this tutorial looks infinitely more useful than the original post.

Partly because it actually _shows pictures_ of the visualizations you get for
a given piece of code.

